# Do you guys get a free dress with dem Steroids??



## Pastor Gainz20

I don't get it. All these roiders in my gym puffed up like King Kong meets the Michelin man and if they are not lifting puny weights, they are fainting or having heart attacks in their 20s. Not very manly IMO


----------



## crazycal1

Just say no then dude and you'll be 100% machismo...

That'll shown them roiders.


----------



## crazycal1

Btw if ur next post is bllx too ur banned.


----------



## freddee

How do you know they are taking steroids? they just might be naturally better than you, why are you telling us why don't you mention it to them?? how many have had heart attacks in their 20's?? have any died??? TROLL.....


----------



## Chrissy.......

Pastor Gainz20 said:


> I don't get it. All these roiders in my gym puffed up like King Kong meets the Michelin man and if they are not lifting puny weights, they are fainting or having heart attacks in their 20s. Not very manly IMO


That's cool, are the roids smuggled into the happy house?


----------



## spaglemon

I'm pretty new here but have nothing but admiration for the members on here who've built incredible physiques natty or assisted, both take a lot of hard work and dedication.

We're all here for the same thing, we each have different goals but are all basically trying to improve ourselves, how anyone chooses to do that is entirely up to them, don't understand nattys bashing those that use aas or aas users bashing nattys, makes no sense whatsoever to me, forums like this are here to help and support people achieve common goals, how they choose to get there natty or assisted shouldn't be judged by anyone imho.

Cheers


----------



## freddee

He was a troll, and for me personally considering it was his, its first post I would be happier if it was banned.


----------



## crazycal1

I'm not sure how to ban from my phone soz..


----------



## Pastor Gainz20

I have asked them what they are on and they have told me?? also a guy in his mid 20's had a heart attack... and guys in gym who are pals of his say it was down to his high usage of roidz which is also what the docs in hospital told him .... i'm just saying, all these guys complaining they have chest pains, short of breath, passing out and blood pressure through the roof within a year or 2 of using roidz ... seems a bit of a coincidence ???


----------



## freddee

The term roidz sums them and you up, you know nothing about the subject and have taken second hand gossip as evidence, also this is nothing like other peoples experiences, you don't have to be old to have heart problems, having said that there are issues with a steroids, most people weight the possible sides with the gains they get, if they are professional sportsmen/ women they are cheats if not they are not breaking the law in any way, and it is there business not anyone elses.

If you choose to stay natural that is your business, my experience is it is not as much the steroid it is the peole who take them and for all the wrong reasons, but they don't annoy me half as much as those who go to the gym jabber, are never off their phone and do 30 kilo bent over row in the power rack for 20 sets.

and to finish I have not come across people lay everywhere fainting or having heart attacks, I did see a fella spu up after a PT showed him around the gym, he was 34 and extremely unfit, I know where I would rather be!


----------



## London1976

If these people you don't know want to use steroids then so be it. At the end of the day why are you bothered what they take and what happens to them.

Let's all be nice to each other ?


----------



## EXTREME

Anabolic steroids do not exhibit an effect upon cardiac muscle - medical fact. They only work on striated muscle tissue.

Diet, lack of cardiovascular training and high blood pressure would stress the heart along with strenuous anaerobic training.


----------



## Tubbylove

Well that was one way to introduce yourself , looks like we got another live one


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Everything just gets blamed on steroids as a scapegoat!


----------



## crazycal1

Extreme said:


> Anabolic steroids do not exhibit an effect upon cardiac muscle - medical fact. They only work on striated muscle.


That I did not know.


----------



## crazycal1

But are the other reasons enuff, for so many deaths due to heart problems?

I'm thinking wrestlers not bodybuilders..


----------



## Neil R

I was lead to believe that Left ventricular hypertrophy was a result of AAS use?

Or is this just a result of high intensity training, and purely coincidental?


----------

